# Slow file sharing from 1pc but Internet speed okay



## ringo54 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, I have a network of 3 pc with a DI-604 router

I'm having a problem with my PC1 (2.13ghz AMD athlon xp home edition)
File sharing is very slow but internet surf is verry good as usual.

File sharing between PC2 (266mhz xp home) and PC3 (300mhz xp home) are great but whenever I need to transfer a file *from* or *to* PC1 it's amazingly slow.

All the settings are the same on all 3 pc but my PC1 is slow on file sharing. 
I changed the cable on pc1 and the way they are connected on the router and still pc1 is slow on file sharing.

After following all the procedures on this site, I did a Hijackthis scan and here's the log. Can someone, please, see if it's okay.

Let me know if you need more info

thank you
Ringo



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 7:57:29 AM, on 12/25/2005
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

Your HijackThis log is clean. 

I'm moving your thread to the Network section. 

You should ask for some instructions on how to port forward to your listening port of your filesharing program.


----------



## ringo54 (Dec 25, 2005)

sUBs said:


> Your HijackThis log is clean. I'm moving your thread to the Network section. *You should ask for some instructions on how to port forward to your listening port of your filesharing program*.


Thanks sUBs.

Can someone give me some info on what sUBs is suggesting here (*You should ask for some instructions on how to port forward to your listening port of your filesharing program*). 

Any Idea why my file sharing is really slow ? My hijackthis log is clean.

Also I noticed that playing a .avi video file of about 500meg that is on PC3 and trying to watch it on PC1 with window media player is really slow like watching it frame by frame. I didn't have this problem before since I store my media file on another pc it used to be very good for watching video clips.

I'm using XP home edition on the slow PC. 2.13ghz, 512 ram.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What file sharing program are we talking about? With no information, it's hard to know what's going on? What site are you connecting to?


----------



## ringo54 (Dec 25, 2005)

johnwill said:


> What file sharing program are we talking about?


No sharing programs. I'm talking about sharing and transferring files between my 3pc on my network with my di-604 router. I use XP, here's the recap.

Hi, I have a network of 3 pc with a DI-604 router

I'm having a problem with my PC1 (2.13ghz AMD athlon xp home edition)
File sharing is very slow but internet surf is verry good as usual.

File sharing between PC2 (266mhz xp home) and PC3 (300mhz xp home) are great but whenever I need to transfer a file from or to PC1 it's amazingly slow.

All the settings are the same on all 3 pc but my PC1 is slow on file sharing. 
I changed the cable on pc1 and the way they are connected on the router and still pc1 is slow on file sharing.

Let me know if you need more info
thank you
Ringo


----------



## paulstol (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm having the exact same symptoms as ringo54:


PC1, PC2, PC3 to/from internet is very fast.
PC1 to/from PC2 or PC3 is very slow.
PC2 to/from PC3 is very fast.

Was any progress made on this issue offline?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download QCHECK from XIXIA, the link is somewhat hidden under the heading How Qcheck Works / Start using Qcheck: Install Qcheck. You need to fill out their questionaire and then you can download it. This is a handy tool to test throughput between LAN machines, and might give us some needed info about your situation.


----------

